# Central Illinois Clubs?



## Gowers Choice

Any clubs out there based out of central Illinois? Peoria/Futon county?


----------



## BobR

Growers Choice,

I too have looked for any wine/grape growing clubs in central Illinois, but haven't had any luck. I had heard of a wine club in the Peoria area that held its meeting at Mackinaw Valley Winery, but I have not been able to run anything else down on it. I was just at Mackinaw Valley a couple of weeks ago and did not think to ask them about this club.


----------



## Gowers Choice

I started a Face Book group call Central Illinois Wine Makers. Look us up Bob R. I'm in the Canton area btw.


----------



## RemysMaster

Tried to find the Facebook page. Is it still alive? Im in East Peoria and just getting my feet wet on this hobby


----------



## BobR

Hey RemysMaster,

Here is a wine club that is up in your area: https://sites.google.com/site/ilheartlandwine/ It is the Illinois Heartland American Wine Society. They are meeting today at Mackinaw and I had planned on attending the meeting, but had other things come up. If you hear of any wine making/grape growing clubs in the area keep me mind.


----------



## Gowers Choice

http://www.facebook.com/groups/409633329072953/

this is the link for the FB group I started.


----------



## Gowers Choice

Ha, I see Buzz Daughtery is a member of the Illinois Heartland AWS. I work with Buzz, talk with him 2 or 3 time a week and never knew he was into wine. Small world.


----------



## ttimmer

I don't live there now, but I come back to the Pekin area to visit family on a pretty regular business. Maybe we can arrange a trade some day???


----------



## Gowers Choice

Sounds good to me, lemme know when you'll be in Pekin.


----------



## BobR

Hi all,

 I'm in the Springfield area, but maybe this spring when the weather warms up, we can all meet some afternoon at Mackinaw Valley, sit out on the deck and have a glass of wine.


----------



## Gowers Choice

Sounds good. Maybe a wine swap sometime as well.


----------



## BobR

Yeah, there has to be a good number of grape growers/home wine makers in central Illinois that wouldn't mind just getting together now and then in an informal setting. It's just being able to beat the bushes to find these people. Those who would not be intersted in joining a club, but wouldn't mind kicking back and having a glass of wine.


----------



## elewis

What wines do you all make?


----------



## Gowers Choice

Depending on the weather and availability from year to year we've made: Apple, Strawberry, Raspberry, Blackberry, Cherry, Wild Plum, Pear, Persimmon, Peach, Apricot, Elderberry, and Sweet Corn. We only make wine from fruit that we pick. I've found that once you get a reputation as a wine maker people start to tip you off to fruit. We've gotten fruit from friends, church members, and strangers. I've knocked on strangers doors and asked about fruit I've seen on one of their trees in the yard. In alot of cases people will gladly let you pick it, as it's less of a mess for them to clean up. Then if you bring them back a couple bottles when it's done, you stand a good chance of getting invited back the following year.


----------



## BobR

_"I am new to this forum and am needing help with starting my back yard vineyard. I live in Illinois Zone 5 and have just bought two golden muscat grape plants. I am not sure how to start planting. I was thinking about a 6FT trellis for one vine and planting the vine in the middle at 3FT. Then for my second plant making a second 6FT trellis behind it about 4FT away with the second plant again located in the middle of the trellis at 3 FT. HOw does this sound, is it to small for one vine? Should I make it an 8FT trellis with the vine planted at 4 FT or have a 16 FT trellis system that can have both vines on it? ANy other question just asked." _

*Hi elewis*,

Anything new on your backyard vineyard? And how did your Concord wine turn out? I'm not too much into the whole wine making thing, but I do enjoy messing with my grapes. Of course, I know nothing about growing the darn things, but I find them to be way more forgiving than wine making. 
I did make 6 gallons of a Montepluciano kit wine last winter. This past fall, I made 13 gallons of Concord and then around Thanksgiving, I made one gallon of strawberry. Other than that, I can't wait for the grapes to start growing.
What part of the state do you live in?


----------



## elewis

Even though I was advised against planting my vines I had already ordered them and they were sitting at my house when I made my first post on here. So as of mid October I planted two golden muscat vines. The place I bought them from said it was fine to plant so I did. We will see what happen when the snow all melts. Once the grounds gets soft I plan on putting in posts. Although if the vines don't grow that would pointless. I ended up planting them in one row bit eight feet apart.
As far as my concord wine goes it is so good, I have been making concord since 2008. I have tried other fruits, but concord it the best wine I can make. I did make a pear wine with a girl from Industry and it was amazing after it sat for a year. I'm sad we had to share what we bottled because it was so good. I am going to make more concord with grapes I bought at Baxters Vineyard this weekend.
One dilemma I'm having is the wine I still have that I just don't like. I hate to dump it out but it's just gotten worse the longer it sits. Oh and to answer your other question I'm in the Macomb area.


----------



## BobR

Hi elewis,

I bought grapes from Baxter last year and a couple of weeks ago, I ordered more for this year. Seems to be a nice family, but darn that is a long 3 hour drive for me. My Concord sort of got messed up, so I figure learn from your mistakes. I can't wait to try it again this fall, but I sure don't want to rush the time. Jeremy down at Hopewell Winery was a big help in answering questions and offering helpful hints, but even with that, I still messed things up. Do you make it sweet or dry and how much do you usually make? 

I hope that your grapes make it through the winter. I planted 13 vines in early October and later took some online advice and mulched them in for the winter. I hope they make it, since they only had 5 or 6 weeks in the ground before the weather turned bad. I went and got around 40 concord cuttings today and next week, I'd like to get that many more. Back in January, I also ordered some plants from Double A Vineyards that I am having shipped in mid-May. Just don't trust the weather around here. Next month we will have 300 Illinois native trees to plant. Also have 40 acres of prairie grass and wild flowers to work on, so it should be a busy spring.


----------



## Manda

Thank you for the info on Baxter. Finding grapes has been a real pain in my area which is why we make mostly fruit wine.


----------



## elewis

Manda said:


> Thank you for the info on Baxter. Finding grapes has been a real pain in my area which is why we make mostly fruit wine.



I usually go during there grape festival and get enough for five gallons of wine. The price is pretty reasonable too, if they had a good year.


----------



## elewis

Bobr,

I usually make five gallons at a time so I get approximately 24 bottles. I would make a lot more if I had the room but I don't want to overrun the house with wine  I usually make semi sweet concord, but this next batch I'm going for a dessert wine which I have never tried. This reminds me I need to start thawing the grapes for this weekend.


----------



## Manda

I didn't see anything on their website about prices or dates.


----------



## elewis

Manda said:


> I didn't see anything on their website about prices or dates.



There's nothing on their website about it. i just asked one year figuring they didn't sell any, but I was surprised when they told me they would. I usually jump the gun and call in July to see how the grapes are doing then I call before the festival to check again and order a pie of course. The price probably depends on the season, but I have gotten 30 pds of concord for around $35. A good deal in my book.


----------



## BobR

Manda,
Too bad you can't find anything close by. Baxter would probably be over 4 1/2 hours for you. Last year I heard of Cana Springs Vineyard that is close to Quincy, but I don't know how big he is (he's on the other site for sure). He would definitely be closer for both of us, probably taking close to an hour off of our travel time, but I'll go back to Baxter this year. Last year when I went over, it was a beautiful September day and I really enjoyed the drive. I followed the river down part of the way and then caught I-72 a few miles east of Hannibal. The Baxter crew were very helpful and they also sell some wine making supplies. If I didn't have a car full of grapes, I would have stayed and visited the Nauvoo area a little longer. Hopefully, one of these days, if we ever get out from these drought conditions, I'd like to see my grapes finally grow and then, I should have enough grapes for my home use......looking more like wishful thinking than a reality though.
How did the birthday go? Did you just go to the one winery? Vahling was over last weekend for the product show. The place was packed.


----------



## Manda

Bob – Thank for the info. My birthday was great. We did go to the product show but there were just too many people for it to be enjoyable for me at least. So we went to Olive Garden for lunch and then did some shopping. We only visited the one winery (Willow Ridge) their murder mystery theater was very enjoyable.


----------



## BobR

Yeah, they have nothing on their website. I looked around last year and couldn't find anyone who was selling grapes locally and then I was telling a wine maker from a local winery that I was thinking about just ordering the juice on line and he told me to call Baxter's before I did that and sure enough, they put me on their list and gave me a call around the first part of September. This year, I already put my order in last month. Last year, 144 pounds of Concords were around $108 with tax. They have other varieties, but I don't remember what they were. I only remember Niagara.


----------



## BobR

Yep, I hear ya on the "just too many people." I don't enjoy being around crowds like that any more. I got to visit with a couple of old friends from way back who were there selling their stuff and then I ran across a girl that I knew who was working for one of the local breweries. Back when she was just a little thing, her brother and I were in school together. Haven't seen him in years, but it was nice to catch up on everything from her. The wine tasting room was not too bad when I was there, so I visited for a while and then picked up a bottle from Hopewell Winery....he makes some darn good stuff, but no one around here sells it.


----------



## Abrnth3

Have been to Baxters several time but am not thrilled with concord wine. Prefer a Full bodied Zinfadel so I will have to keep making from consentrates till I get some vines to grow in my backyard.


----------



## BobR

Yeah, I enjoy a good Concord wine, but the thing is, no one really makes a good Concord. I have tried Baxter's Concord and although they are one nice family to deal with, I didn't care for the Concord.


----------



## Abrnth3

BobR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the Springfield area, but maybe this spring when the weather warms up, we can all meet some afternoon at Mackinaw Valley, sit out on the deck and have a glass of wine.



Sounds good...:


----------



## Arne

BobR said:


> Yeah, I enjoy a good Concord wine, but the thing is, no one really makes a good Concord. I have tried Baxter's Concord and although they are one nice family to deal with, I didn't care for the Concord.


 
So no one makes a good concord. How did yours come out?? If really good, how about sharing how you made it. Thanks, Arne.


----------



## BobR

Hi Arne! Ha, I'm guessing that it didn't turn out too well. Too much local misinformation may have caused problems for me, but hey, learn from your mistakes and there is always next year. I already ordered more grapes for next fall and I can't wait to try it again. I wanted a perfect bottle of Concord wine, but came up short. Looked clear when I bottled and I even filtered it, but now it has sediment and tartaric acid crystals floating around. Looks like crap, but I have not tasted it since I bottled two months ago. Back then, it had a little "edge" to it and I was hoping that it would mellow out after bottle aging a little more, but hey, thanks for asking.


----------



## Arne

Started mine last fall, sitting in the basement this winter it got pretty cold. Got a lot of wine diamonds from it. actually they were the first I have seen. It doesn't taste terrible, needs a bit of sugar to bring the flavor out. It kinda reminds me of a Mogan David wine but not so sweet. It is still sitting in the carboys. It has cleared a bunch, but leaving it for a while longer. Racked it the other day and there was a little sediment but not much. Will see how it goes. Arne.


----------



## BobR

Hey Arne, that doesn't sound too bad. On my list of mistakes, I should have let it age longer than 4 months in the carboy, but got rushed and read where bottle aging was better than bulk aging and then you read that bulk aging is far better than bottle aging. This year, it will definitely bulk age a lot longer. I didn't want that syrupy sweet taste of Mogen David, I was looking for something a little off dry to semi-sweet. I think it's at 1.012. This year, it will sit on the skins longer and I'll wait a little longer before I press it and instead of listening to six different people telling me how to do it six different ways, I'll just do what I think is right. I met a winery owner, who makes a good Concord and he has offered to give advice, so when I get stuck, I'll defenitley tap into his knowledge.


----------



## elewis

Some years my concord comes out great and I only have to back sweeten it. This year it was lacking the concord smell and taste I like so after racking at two months I had some head space so I added concord juice and then sweetend it before bottling and voila great Concord. At least for my liking.


----------



## smcalli1

Hello fellow Illini. I'm in the Belleville area and am always looking for sources of grapes or juice. I'm pretty well stuck on wine from grapes and stick to dry wines. I've made vidal blanc, traminette and nortons from grapes or vineyard provided juice and sauvignon blanc, gewurtztraminer, amarone and super tuscan from kits. I've also done a blend of sangiovese and cabernet from frozen musts. Any suggestions on where to source grapes close to me? Thanks.


----------



## BobR

Howdy smcalli1,

If you have not checked this site, then here is a listing of the vineyards that are registered with the Illinois Grape Growers Association. There seems to be quite a few listed for south central Illinois. 

http://www.illinoiswine.com/locate-a-vineyard.html


----------



## smcalli1

BobR said:


> Howdy smcalli1,
> 
> If you have not checked this site, then here is a listing of the vineyards that are registered with the Illinois Grape Growers Association. There seems to be quite a few listed for south central Illinois.
> 
> http://www.illinoiswine.com/locate-a-vineyard.html



Excellent! Thanks Bob.


----------



## BobR

elewis said:


> Some years my concord comes out great and I only have to back sweeten it. This year it was lacking the concord smell and taste I like so after racking at two months I had some head space so I added concord juice and then sweetend it before bottling and voila great Concord. At least for my liking.



Hey elewis, what type of juice did you use? Was it grape juice from a bottle, or was it frozen?


----------



## elewis

BobR said:


> Hey elewis, what type of juice did you use? Was it grape juice from a bottle, or was it frozen?



I have used Welschs from the bottle. I have never tried frozen concentrate. I'm not sure which is better to use. I wish I didn't have to use any extra juice, but sometimes it's like the concord taste gets losts. Also I don't like to use water to fill my head space.


----------



## Abrnth3

hey yall come join

https://www.facebook.com/groups/409633329072953/


----------



## elewis

Bobr, 

Would you recommend grow tubes and what kind, where from etc? I'm thinking I need some protection from the dog, who has shown interest in them. Since I only planted two i want to give them there best shot, if they even grow. Also at what point do you think I should be worried about them, since i did plant them a little late?


----------



## BobR

I have heard pros and cons on the grow tubes. With that being said, I have decided not to use grow tubes. For animal protection, I just picked up a small roll of.....Oh, I think that it's called hardware cloth, or wire, or something like that. I picked up a roll of 24" high x 10 ' long and I cut pieces around 30 or 34 inches and made tubes out them to put around the plant. You can find this this wire at your local farm store. I was thinking that you had a Farm& Home store in your area and that is where I bought my wire. Here is a photo of the wire tubes around my grapes. I thought that I had something better/closer, but I can't find it right now. It keeps the rabbits and squirrels away from my new plants and it still lets in sun and lets the air flow around the plant. If you are sold on grow tubes then I'd pick a few up and give them a try. Just remember that they need to be removed late summer/early fall to allow the plant to harden off. You can get them online from Orchard Valley Supply.


----------



## saramc

I know Double A sells small qty of grow tubes, Blue X Shelters comes to mind. I had the chance to observe for an entire first season, from time vines were planted and tubes applied/removed, several of the same cultivar of vines, same batch, some purposely left without grow tubes so the vineyard owner could prove a point. That grow tubes create a mini greenhouse effect for the vines and the vine growth is extraordinary compared to the vines with no grow tubes. Growth was at upper 2nd wire long before the vines without grow tubes were extending beyond lower first wire. Plus the grow tube vines were lush, dense, and larger in diameter.

Sara (from KY)


----------



## elewis

So my grapes vines I planted last November have not started budding yet. I followed the instructions, but maybe I did something wrong, like cutting them to far down. I also probably should have just waited to plant them till Spring. Should I just go ahead and order more so I can get them in the ground now, or wait it out.

View attachment 7915




View attachment 7916


----------



## BobR

Wouldn't hurt to wait a little longer. Planting them in November was probably too late for around here, not unless you really mulched them in. I'd wait until the over night lows are out of the 30's before I'd plant again. The ground temp has not warmed up. When the local farmers start planting, then you will know that the ground temp is ok. I have 150 grape cuttings that failed to bud this year. Some did nothing at all and a few swelled, but didn't bud out. Grapes that I planted last Oct are just now starting to swell. It's just been too darn cold around here. As you know, we have had temps still down in the low 30's. Hopefully, this next week they are talking about a warm up with highs in the low 70's. Wait and see what happens then. I don't know what to do about my grape cuttings. About 90 of them are on heat mats and they are no better than those not on. For some, it's been close to 8 weeks since I got the cuttings. Who knows?


----------



## elewis

Anyone going to the Mackinaw Valley Wine and beer festival this next weekend?


----------



## BobR

I was just there this afternoon. Was up in Bloomington this morning, had lunch there and then headed over to Mackinaw. They are looking for volunteers to help with the festival, but I have grapes coming in about mid-week.....I hope and I don't want to get tied down with volunteering. Back in March, they were looking for help in doing some pruning and I did go up for that. I spent about 6 hours up there, but had to get back early to deal with a family member that was in the hospital. It sure is beautiful up there and if I were a little closer, I'd be there on a regular basis. The place looks like a park. 

So, did you ever get anything from those vines that you planted? I don't know what happened this year, but out of 150 cuttings, only two leafed out. Worse year I ever had. I don't know if it was weather related or not. It was cold all the way up until last weekend with plenty of rain and very little sun shine. After getting the original cuttings, I even went back later in the month to try again and still noting. The second time around, the vines were beginning to swell and I thought, hey this is great, but once I got them in the moss, nothing happened.....not even the ones that were on heat mats. In fact, the two that leafed out were not on a heat mat.


----------



## BobR

elewis,
Did you make it over to Mackinaw Valley? Haven't heard from anyone, but it would look like all of the winery festivals around this area would have been rained out. Along with Mackinaw, I think that Willett's and Hill Prairie had weekend events.


----------



## elewis

My MIL and I did make it over Sat. They had the festivities under the pavilion. It was a little chilly, but the wine and music kept us warm. It was absolutely beautiful out there.

My vines did start to bud about the third week in May. I was so happy when that happened. While I planted them later and cut all the buds off they still survived. I hate making mistakes, but all my mistakes did teach me a lot about grape vines

Also has anyone else been fighting rabbits. When the buds turned to leaves and got big the rabbits became interested. One afternoon I checked on the vines then went inside for an hour. Came back outside and noticed one had been chewed in half. The next morning two of my four leaves were completely gone. So I rushed right out and got hardware cloth. Then after it was installed I caught one rabbit sitting by the vine. It made me so happy that she could not get my plant. Oh I also know it is a she because she had five babies in my yard .


----------



## BobR

I have not seen so many rabbits as I have this year. I have found some smaller vines chewed on. Checked on them today and found some vines had been chewed on five and six feet up. Either big rabbits, or I am now fighting the deer once again. Sprayed some liquid fence this afternoon, so I hope that it helps out. The deer, rabbits and turkey are thick around here. Never had turkey's feeding in my backyard before. What a spring! I have new grapes planted on a hillside and they are sitting in water. Never had standing water on a hillside before either. Just can not get ahead this year. Gosh where is the drought when you need it.


----------



## Gowers Choice

I never realized I had to worry about rabbits until they chewed up 5 out of the 6 vines I planted last spring.


----------



## BobR

Gowers Choice said:


> I never realized I had to worry about rabbits until they chewed up 5 out of the 6 vines I planted last spring.



It has really been a bad year around here with rabbits, deer and turkeys. Looked out yesterday and there was a hen in my backyard eating green grapes off of the seven vines that I have in the backyard. Been using Liquid Fence and Repels-All for the deer and rabbits. The only thing that has been recommended for turkeys is a good outside dog, but after years of having dogs, I'm dogged out. I need to find a place that sells small sections of good quality bird netting. I picked up some cheap, worthless netting at Lowe's last year, but no one around sells anything that is good and useful. Lowe's sells the Repels All and all you have to do is sprinkle it around the plants, but since turkeys have no real sense of smell it does not bother them.


----------



## Abrnth3

Bobr,
Thinkin a shotgun and nuisance permit would be more aplical.


----------



## BobR

Yeah, have a turkey and wine tasting event.


----------



## Gowers Choice

Me and my bow would be glad to help out with your deer and turkey problem.


----------



## dessertmaker

I'd be happy to make a trip up there to exterminate your turkey problem.


----------



## Abrnth3

Ok, the wife and I hit three of the lucky7 wineries in this area. Started off at The Village Vineyard & Winery in Camp Point, then to Spirit Knob in Ursa and then over to Lake Hill in Carthage. Unfortunantly for me none of the proprietors were available for questions and answers. Figures the week I deside to make a trip is the same time the owners decide to take off. Nice peacefull day to just take a drive and taste some wines. I will try to get out in a few weeks and hit the others. Maybe I could catch afew of you there.


----------



## BobR

I have never been to any of your listed wineries, but out of the Lucky 7, I recently hit Hopewell Winery and Collver Family Winery in Barry. Last fall, I bought grapes from Baxter's and that was my first time there. On Thursday evening, during the summer months there is a farmers market that is held at the State fairgrounds and each week there is a winery there, along with a local brewery. Spirit Knob, Baxter's and Hopewell show up throughout the summer. Spirit Knob was at the first market back in May and Baxter's was just there last week. Hopewell will be there in Sept. The owner of Hopewell and Collver's seems to be friendly enough guys. The owner of Hopewell is great to talk winemaking with.


----------



## Abrnth3

Sounds great, will have to check them out next chance I get.


----------



## BobR

Anyone from Central Illinois going to the Italian Festival in the Peoria area this weekend? I went for the first time last year and had a good time. They had some awful tasting dry red wine there, so this year, I'm thinking of trying the white wine. It's a very family oriented event and is only held one day. http://www.italianamericansociety.com/3festa/index.html


----------



## TahunaJR

I have not been to one of these yet. I think if if I get back from golf early enough I'll see if any of the family are interested. Thanks so much for the link/info!

Joe R.


----------



## BobR

Anyone around Central Illinois/Springfield area, Lincoln Land Community College is going to offer a six -session wine course next month. It will be six Monday evening from 6:30 - 8:30. Sounds interesting. Also, offering a couple of beer brewing classes.


----------



## BobR

For those around central Illinois, a new winery opened west of Springfield on Sunday. If you're in the area, it would be worth the stop.

https://www.facebook.com/DanenbergerFamilyVineyards

http://www.danenbergerfamilyvineyards.com/


----------



## elewis

Anyone going to the Grape Escape in Quincy this weekend? I'm going Sunday.


----------

